# اكثر الخرافات انتشارا بالعالم



## أنجيلا (8 أغسطس 2011)

*10- الحريش Unicorn*​ 
*هو كائن خرافي يشبه الحصان. لونه أبيض ولديه قرن:*​

*




*​ 
*وروى كثير من المشاهير القدماء أنهم شاهدوه ومنهم ليوناردو دافنشي وميسولوجاس وبليني، وانتشر هذا الحيوان في حضارات كثيرة بأسماء مختلفة.*
*فعند الإنجليز يسمونه اليونيكورن والعرب سموه الحريش، وفي الكونغو سموه آبادا وفي اسكتلندا اسمه بياست نا سروجينج، وفي الهند وشمال افريقيا كركدن إلى جانب إنه أحد أسماء الخرتيت في لغتنا العربية.*
*وفي التبت كير وفي اليابان كير وفي بلاد الفرس كوريسك وفي الصين سموه كاي لين وفي جنوب افريقيا ندزودزو!!*​ 



*9- الجاثوم Incubus*​ 
*



*​ 
*الخرافة هي أن الشخص يستيقظ من نومه ليجد نفسه مشلولاً لا يستطيع الحركة ويشعر بسرعة نبضات القلب وبضيق تنفس!!*​ 
*قال العرب قديماً أنه جني يريد قتل هذا الشخص فيقوم بخنقه، وفي التراث الكنسي الغربي أن الجاثوم كان ملاكاً طرد من الجنة بسبب شهوته الزائدة وهو يأتي للنائم ليعتدي عليه!!*​ 
​*وتفسير هذا الأمر طبياً أن العين تستيقظ والجسم لا زال نائماً فيحدث هذا الشعور للحظات ونادراً عدة دقائق ثم يزول.*​ 


*8- طائر النار Phoinx (العنقاء)*​ 
*



*​ 
*يمتاز هذا الطائر بالجمال والقوة وسمي بالعنقاء لطول عنقه. قيل إذا مضت 1000 سنة يموت ويخرج من رماده عنقاء آخر!!*
*وقال كثير من المشاهير القدماء أنهم رأوه!*​ 


*7- الزومبي Zombie*​ 
*



*​ 
*جثث خرجت من قبورها لترعب الناس وتعيش في الأماكن المهجورة!!.. القصة كلها خرافية ولم يتم مشاهدة أي منهم، لكن ذاع صيتها وأنتشرت بكثرة في ألعاب الفيديو .*​ 


*6- الغول*​ 
*



*​ 
*غول كلمة رائجة في المجتمع العربي لوصف وحش خيالي أو فوبيا أسطورية لشيء مفترس، وعادة ما يستخدم هذا المصطلح في قصص الجهال الشعبية أو لوصف كائن مجهول مخيف، وفي العادة اعتادت الأمهات أن يخفن به الأطفال ليخلدوا للنوم مبكرا قائلين…الآن سيظهر الغول إذا لم تنام.*​ 


*5- الحصان المجنح Pegasus*​ 
*



*​ 
*أول أسطورة هي الحصان المجنح والمعروف بإسم بيجاسوس. قيل أنها أسطورة يونانية قديمة *​ 


*4- دراكولا Dracula*​ 
*دراكولا هو الأمير الروماني فلاد تيبيسو الملقب بـ دراكولا وتعني ابن الشيطان!!*​ 
*



*​ 
*من مواليد مدينة سيغيوشوارا وكان موصوفاً بتعامله الوحشي مع المسؤولين الفاسدين واللصوص وخصوصاً المحتالين، حتى إنه عندما أراد القضاء على الفقر جمع خمسة آلاف من الفقراء وقتلهم للقضاء على الفقر!*
*وهو الذي ابتدع الخازوق والخازوق هذا ـ والعياذ بالله ! ـ عبارة عن رمح يدق في الضحية حتى يخرج من عنقه وهي الطريقة التي اشتهر بها وقد قتل بها أكثر من أربعين ألفاً من البشر آنذاك!!*
*كما ذكر سابقا فإن مصاصي الدماء هي مجرد رواية للكاتب برام ستوكر، ولكن سبب ارتباطها في دراكولا هو عشقة للقتل فيكفي قلعته التي كانت تبث الخوف لدرجة أن السلطان التركي ذكر أن دراكولا كان يقتل*
*الناس بطريقة الخوازيق ويضعهم في الطريق لقلعته.*​ 


*3- وحش البحيرة*​ 
*



*​ 
*لا زال إلى الآن أهل جزيرة نيس الواقعة في فرنسا يؤمنون بهذه الخرافة التي كانت بداية قصتها هي أن في عام 565 عندما رأى قس كائناً يشبه الديناصور يغوص في الماء!!*​

*



*​ 
*وفي عام 1933 إنتشرت إشاعة وهي إن شخص وزوجته رأوه، وانتشرت صورة يقال إنها له لكنها غير واضحة وكذبها الكثير. وبعد العشرات من الشهادات برؤية هذا الوحش وخصوصاً بعد تقدم قساوسة وأطباء ومحامين ومهندسين وشخصيات مثقفة، حتى إن أحد الفائزين بجائزة نوبل شهد برؤية هذا الوحش مما جعل الخرافة عالمية وكثر مصدقيها وذاع صيتها، حتى إن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية تطوعت لزرع عشرات كاميرات في البحيرة وإرسال غطاسين بشكل دوري!!*​ 
*وقيل أن هذا الكائن ينتمي لعالم الديناصورات المائية، وقال البعض إن الصورة التي ظهرت إنما هو خرطوم فيل كما يظهر في الصورة!!*​ 
*



*​​ 


*2- الأطباق الطائرة UFO*​ 
*



*​ 
*ظاهرة يؤمن بها أغلب الناس وهي تختص بظهور أجسام لامعة في السماء وهبوط بعضها على الأرض، وخروج بعض المخلوقات منها في زيارة سريعة للأرض مع اختطاف بعض الافراد من الأرض.*
*ويعتقد كثير من الناس إنها إما أنها كانت نتيجة بداية عصر الطائرة بشكل عام، والتي لم تكن معروفة لكثيرين أو أنها طائرات من صنع البشر ولكنها متطورة تقنياً وذات شكل أقرب إلى الإسطوانة أو الكرة المفلطحة. ومن ضمن الشائعات التي انتشرت بكثرة في العالم وأمريكا خاصة أن الأطباق الفضائية ظهرت في مصر القديمة وسجل الملك أمنحتب الثالث رؤيتها حتى أن البعض قالوا أن الفضائيين هم من بنوا الأهرامات واتخذوا مبررات أهمها وجود شيء بيضاوي الشكل يظهر على أحد النصوص المنحوتة في مقبرة أمنحتب الثالث وفسره هؤلاء على أنه طبق طائر!!*
*لكن تم إثبات أن ذلك ليس طبقاً طائراً في الواقع ولكنها كرات البرق وهي ظاهرة طبيعية نادرة والتي يظهر فيها البرق على شكل كرة برقية مضيئة وتكون قريبة من الأرض وهي أحد الكوارث الطبيعية النادرة. وبعد أن كثرت الشائعات وكثر من إدعى مشاهدتها قال البعض أنها تقنية عسكرية وقال البعض إنها من صنع الجن!!*​ 


*1- مثلث برمودا Bermuda Triangle*​ 
*



*​ 
*يعرف أيضاً باسم “مثلث الشيطان” وهو منطقة تقع في الجزء الغربي من المحيط الأطلنطي مجاورة للساحل الجنوبي الشرقي لولاية فلوريدا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. يغطي مثلث برمودا نحو 1,140,000كم² ويحده خط وهمي يبدأ من نقطة قرب ملبورن بفلوريدا مروراً ببرمودا ثم بورتو ريكو لينتهي بفلوريدا.*
*كثرت شائعات اختفاء السفن والطائرات في هذه المنطقة لكن كان الكل يقول أنها إشاعات لجلب السياح، وبدأ العالم يأخذ أسطورة مثلث برمودا بجدّية في 5 ديسمبر 1945 بعد حادثة “الرحلة 19″، والقصة كانت أن خمسة قاذفات قنابل للبحرية الأمريكية اختفت بشكل غامض بينما كانت هذه الطائرات في مهمّة تدريبية روتينية كما إختفت طائرة إنقاذ أرسلت للبحث عنهم ولم ترجع أبدا بإجمالي ستّة طائرات و27 رجل، ذهبوا دون أي أثر بالإضافة إلى الحوادث الأخرى ، بعضهم كالتالي:*​

** 1809 :هنري ريفنز, أبحر بسفينته مع 7 من مرافقيه, منذ أن رحلوا لم يعد يسمع عنهم شيئا.*
** 1814 :سفينة القوة البحرية الأمريكية, بقيادة جونستون بلايكلي اختفت.*
** 1941 :في آخر شهر نوفمبر وبداية ديسمبر, اثنتان من أخوات السفينة “السايكلوبس” اختفت مع أنهم سلكوا طرق مختلفة.*
** 1947 :طائرة الجيش سي-45 اختفت على بعد 100 ميل من برمودا.*
** 1948 :في يوم 30 من شهر يناير طائرة على متنها 31 شخص اختفت بعد رحلة ترانزيت إلى برمودا.*
** 1948 :في نفس العام اختفت طائرة دي سي-3 على متنها 32 شخصا, وأيضا في نفس العام طائرة أخرى اختفت حاملة معها 35 شخصا من بورتريكوا.*
** 1949 :طائرة اختفت في 17 من شهر يناير, كانت الطائرة على وشك تحويلالراديو من برج مراقبة برمودا إلى برج مراقبة جاميكا حين اختفت, كانالطيار قد وصف الجو بأنه جيد جدا قبل لاختفاء بقليل!*
** 1949 :طائرة دي سي-3 حاملة معها 30 رجلا وامرأة وطفلان اختفت.*
** 1950:طائرة “فرايتر” أمريكية, طولها 350 قدم, اختفت دون أثر هي ومن معها من الرجال الثماني والعشرين.*
** 1951 :طائرة “غلوب ماستر” اختفت وكان على متنها 53 راكبا.*
** 1952 :طائرة بريطانية اختفت وعلى متنها 33 شخصا.*
** 1954 : 42 راكبا على متن طائرة بحرية أمريكية اختفت.*
** 1962 : ناقلة جوية عملاقة أقلعت من قاعدة “لانغلي” الجوية بفرجينيا ولم تعد.*
** 1963 : مارين سولفر كوين” وهي “فرايتر” طائرة امريكية من طراز كي سي 1350، اختفت مع طاقهما كليا ، لم يسمع أي نداءات للنجدة أو أثر لبقاياها.*
** 1967 : طائرة شحن اختفت.*​ 

http://www.jawwad.org/topics/إليكم_قائمة_الخرافات_الأكثر_انتشاراً_في_العالم/​


----------



## اليعازر (8 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً على الموضوع المثير للإهتمام أنجيلا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (8 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع راااااااااااائع يا انجيلا 
بحب قوي الكلام في الحاجات دي الحقيقي منها والاساطير
كنت عاوزة اديكي تقييم منفعش ليكي عندي واحد*


----------



## sosofofo (8 أغسطس 2011)

بس انا مش فاهمة مثلث برامودا حقيقي ولا خيالي
مرسي ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكراا جدااا
فى منتهى الروعه
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أغسطس 2011)

معلومات صعبة وفعلان واقعية 
شكر ليك


----------



## اني بل (8 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## tasoni queena (8 أغسطس 2011)

جميل جدا يا انجيلا

فى حاجات معروفة بس برده فى حاجات اول مرة اسمع عنها

شكرا حبيبتى للموضوع الرائع


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 أغسطس 2011)

ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ​


----------



## soso a (8 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع كتير مشوق 
ميرسى انجيلا على المعلومات الحلوه دى 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أغسطس 2011)

*4- دراكولا Dracula*​ 
*دراكولا هو الأمير الروماني فلاد تيبيسو الملقب بـ دراكولا وتعني ابن الشيطان!!*​ 

وما اكثرهم هذه الايام

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (8 أغسطس 2011)

> *9- الجاثوم Incubus*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...




*هذا الشيء عندنا يسمونه "أبو لابد". هو فعلا خرافة، لكنه عندما يحدث يكون مرعبا، يُحسّ الإنسان أن أحدا يُثبّت جسمه بالكامل فلا تستطيع تحريكه أبدا ولا حتى لشعرة واحدة ولكنك في نفس الوقت ترى كل شيء، البعض يرى خيالا أسودا لذلك إعتقدوا أنه حقيقة. البعض منكم بعد قراءة هذه الكلمات قد يحدث معه هذا الشيء مع أنه لم يحدث له سابقا. حاجة نفسية تقريبا.*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (8 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل ومعلومات اجمل
شكرا انجيلا


----------



## christin (8 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع رائع الرب يعوضك​*


----------



## ^_^mirna (8 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا جدا على المعلومات​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (8 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً ... موضوع جميل و غني
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع رااائع جدااا
مرسي ليكي انجيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (8 أغسطس 2011)

*انا بصدق فى مصاصين الدماء كبشر بيتغزوا على الدم لكن بيشربوه بطريقة عادية مش بيقتلوا البشر بالطرق البشعة الى فى الافلام وقريت كتاب من قديم عن واحد فى بلد اوروبية بالمواصفات دى
و مثلث برامودة بردوا الاختفائات دى حقيقية ايا كان السبب ممكن تكون بوابة بين بعد وبعد الله اعلم

كمان شخصيات الاساطير اليونانية معقول كل دى خرافات الناس اتخيلتها حتى الالهة بتاعتهم بعتقد كانت شياطين والناس عبدتها .. اعتقاد يعنى
شكرا على الموضوع
*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكراً على الموضوع المثير للإهتمام أنجيلا​*
> 
> 
> *الرب يباركك*​


* ميرسي للمرور والتقييم *
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

lovely dove قال:


> *موضوع راااااااااااائع يا انجيلا *
> *بحب قوي الكلام في الحاجات دي الحقيقي منها والاساطير*
> *كنت عاوزة اديكي تقييم منفعش ليكي عندي واحد*


* مرورك احلى تقييم يا قمر*
*نورتي حبيبتي*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

sosofofo قال:


> بس انا مش فاهمة مثلث برامودا حقيقي ولا خيالي
> 
> 
> مرسي ليك​


* ههههههه*
*الاختفاءات صح*
*بس الشائعات حول سبب الاختفاءات بتاكيد غلط *
*اكيد في تفسير علمي لسبب الاختفاءات*
*والله اعلم.. **هههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر *


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكراا جدااا​
> فى منتهى الروعه
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين​​


* وانت طيب يا استاذي*
*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> معلومات صعبة وفعلان واقعية
> شكر ليك


* شكرا للمرور والتقييم يا سمير*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

اني بل قال:


>


 
*ميرسي لمرورك وتقييمك حبيبتي*
*نورتي يا قمر*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


* شكرا لمرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الرائع ​


 *شكرا لمرورك*
*نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

soso a قال:


> موضوع كتير مشوق​
> ميرسى انجيلا على المعلومات الحلوه دى ​
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


 *ميرسي يا سوسو لمرورك*
*نورتي يا قمر*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> *4- دراكولا Dracula*​
> 
> *دراكولا هو الأمير الروماني فلاد تيبيسو الملقب بـ دراكولا وتعني ابن الشيطان!!*​
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههه*
*صح*
*ميرسي لمرورك يا كليمو*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *هذا الشيء عندنا يسمونه "أبو لابد". هو فعلا خرافة، لكنه عندما يحدث يكون مرعبا، يُحسّ الإنسان أن أحدا يُثبّت جسمه بالكامل فلا تستطيع تحريكه أبدا ولا حتى لشعرة واحدة ولكنك في نفس الوقت ترى كل شيء، البعض يرى خيالا أسودا لذلك إعتقدوا أنه حقيقة. البعض منكم بعد قراءة هذه الكلمات قد يحدث معه هذا الشيء مع أنه لم يحدث له سابقا. حاجة نفسية تقريبا.*


 
*بلاش تخوفني يا كيرلس :act23:*
*ربنا يستر*
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا لمرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل ومعلومات اجمل
> شكرا انجيلا


* شكرا لمرورك*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

christin قال:


> *موضوع رائع الرب يعوضك​*


 *شكرا ليك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> موضوع جميل​
> 
> شكرا جدا على المعلومات​


* ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

Violet Fragrance قال:


> *شكراً ... موضوع جميل و غني*​
> *الرب يباركك*​


* ميرسي حبيبتي*
*نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع رااائع جدااا​
> مرسي ليكي انجيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


* شكرا حبيبتي*
*نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (9 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> *انا بصدق فى مصاصين الدماء كبشر بيتغزوا على الدم لكن بيشربوه بطريقة عادية مش بيقتلوا البشر بالطرق البشعة الى فى الافلام وقريت كتاب من قديم عن واحد فى بلد اوروبية بالمواصفات دى*
> *و مثلث برامودة بردوا الاختفائات دى حقيقية ايا كان السبب ممكن تكون بوابة بين بعد وبعد الله اعلم*
> 
> *كمان شخصيات الاساطير اليونانية معقول كل دى خرافات الناس اتخيلتها حتى الالهة بتاعتهم بعتقد كانت شياطين والناس عبدتها .. اعتقاد يعنى*
> *شكرا على الموضوع*


*اه فعلا في ناس بتشرب الدم وشفتهم في برنامج وثائقي اكثر من مرة*

*بالنسبة لمثلث برمودا فكرتيني بمسلسل مغربي اسمه "البعد الاخر" :smile02*
*كنت قريت من مده ع احد الحلول اللي توصل اليها العلماء حول مثلث برمودا وهي انو يحدث ذلك بسبب الهيدرات وتفاعلاتها. فطبقة ثلج الميثان التي تكاد تكسو كل قاع البحر في منطقة برمودا تصبح غير مستقرة، وبالتالي فإنها تُنشئ حالة من عدم الاستقرار في البحر. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن خليط الميثان والهواء يُؤدي إلى حدوث انفجار، الأمر الذي يجعل السفن والطائرات المارة بهذه المنطقة عرضة للغرق والاحتراق.*

*شوفي الموضوع ده *
http://www.jawwad.org/topics/تفسير_لغز_مثلث_برمودا/


----------



## Rasha_4 j c (12 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جميل وفعلا فيه منه خرافات ألفوها البشر مثل الغول ودراكولا والزومبي من عالم مؤلفين الافلام *

*لكن الديناصورات ومثلث برمودا ما اعتقد انهم خرافة *

*لأني سمعت ان العلماء الي قبل اكتشفوا عظام للديناصورات وهذا دليل على وجود الديناصورات من زمان *

*ومثلث برمودا اختفو فيه اشخاص لما راحو له وسمعت بعد ان الحين ممنوع دخول منطقة برمودا لانها صارت تعتبر خطر *

*وعموما شكرا انسة انجيلا على الموضوع  *
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ي**عني احنا عايشين بكل الخرافات ديه ^_^

مين الي اخترح وألف الحاجات ديه كلها !!

بس مثلث برمودا الي بيحصل فيه حقيقة من اختفائات

بس السبب مش معروف

:::

شكرا ليكي للموضوع التحفة ده

يستحق للتقييم

دمت بود*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

شواهي أم دواهي قال:


> *موضوع جميل وفعلا فيه منه خرافات ألفوها البشر مثل الغول ودراكولا والزومبي من عالم مؤلفين الافلام *​
> 
> *لكن الديناصورات ومثلث برمودا ما اعتقد انهم خرافة *​
> *لأني سمعت ان العلماء الي قبل اكتشفوا عظام للديناصورات وهذا دليل على وجود الديناصورات من زمان *​
> ...


* شكرا استاذة شواهي للمرور الجميل*
*نورتي الموضوع *


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ي**عني احنا عايشين بكل الخرافات ديه ^_^*​
> 
> *مين الي اخترح وألف الحاجات ديه كلها !!*​
> *بس مثلث برمودا الي بيحصل فيه حقيقة من اختفائات*​
> ...


 *ميرسي حبيبتي للمرور والتقييم*
*نورتي يا عسل*


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2011)

انا اتفرجت على برنامج اجنبى لكشف الخرافات مؤخرا 
و اظهرا بالادلة و البراهين و شهادة الشهود ان الصورة الملتقطة لوحش البحيرة هو تمثال خشبى مصنوع يدويا تم القائه فى البحيرة و تصويره !!!

شكرا للموضوع نوجا


----------



## Rosetta (14 أغسطس 2011)

> *9- الجاثوم Incubus*​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


هالشي بيصير معي مرات ولما سألت لقيت إنه بيصير مع غيري برضه  
بس جد شعوره بايخ وصعب 
عنا بيسموه "أبو اللبيد"

مررررسي يا قمر للموضوع الممتع 
تسلم إيديكي


----------



## tonyturboman (16 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع جميل
لكن مثلث برمودا ليس خرافة
شكرا لك


----------



## عاطف ياهو (16 أغسطس 2011)

_ بجد موضوع فى غايه الروعه ....... شكرا ليكى انجيلا _


----------



## مسرة (16 أغسطس 2011)

استمتعت و خفت و استفدت و تعلمت ههههه و الفضل ليكي
شكرًا


----------



## رانا (17 أغسطس 2011)

موضوع مميزززززززززز


----------

